# Redfish Regs?



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Is this actually telling me that if I take 3 guys fishing and we all catch a Redfish limit, we'd better have two trucks to take the damn fish home?


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm fairly certain it's saying no more than three guys in the truck (two each). If four people catch their limit, two vehicles are required for transport. So, yes. You're reading it right.

I also read it to mean that five people in a boat can't catch their limit. Only four people can.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

FWC sure does make it hard to comply.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Anything they can do to save some fish. 

I don't understand why florida strain largemouth bass can be bred and bought and shipped everywhere across the world. 

Yet we can get someone to "push" some redfish from Louisiana to here


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Edit


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Vessel limit is 8 fish, no matter number of anglers on board. Possession limit means individual possession, so if there are 3 of you in the truck you can have 6 fish per person, or a 3 day limit. If it was a vehicle limit, it would state that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

This is confusing to me to say the least. So me and three buddies in my boat have our 2 fish each for a total of 8 fish (2 per harvester). So we're in compliance with the vessel limit and harvester limit. We get back to the dock and load the boat. My 3 friends who met me at the ramp get in their vehicle leaving me with the cooler of eight fish in my boat which I am now towing home by myself. Am I in violation of the reg since I have eight fish in my cooler being transported home?


----------



## Tonto FAC (Dec 21, 2013)

bamacpa said:


> This is confusing to me to say the least. So me and three buddies in my boat have our 2 fish each for a total of 8 fish (2 per harvester). So we're in compliance with the vessel limit and harvester limit. We get back to the dock and load the boat. My 3 friends who met me at the ramp get in their vehicle leaving me with the cooler of eight fish in my boat which I am now towing home by myself. Am I in violation of the reg since I have eight fish in my cooler being transported home?


Yes, If stopped you would be required to prove you fished for three days and kept each days limit. But you would be over the 3 day limit in any case. Your fishing buddies should have transported their own fish.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

bamacpa said:


> This is confusing to me to say the least. So me and three buddies in my boat have our 2 fish each for a total of 8 fish (2 per harvester). So we're in compliance with the vessel limit and harvester limit. We get back to the dock and load the boat. My 3 friends who met me at the ramp get in their vehicle leaving me with the cooler of eight fish in my boat which I am now towing home by myself. Am I in violation of the reg since I have eight fish in my cooler being transported home?



You would have two fish too many. 

Individual possession is 6 fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

This should be a word problem on the sat/act test ...you gotta be a lawyer to fish these days!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

You know, that's a nice problem to have.


----------

